# Duckweed



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Just watching a documentary on NatGeo about the end of the world and they mention that duckweed has as much protien as soy. Just thought this was an interesting fact to share.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting. And good to know, for after the fish have been used.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

duckweed is really nutritious, and is used in some fish foods. People eat it too -I have recipies for it around here somewhere.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

is it a duckweed pesto?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> duckweed is really nutritious, and is used in some fish foods. People eat it too -I have recipies for it around here somewhere.


I was reading "high protein" and thinking human (gklaw) food.

I thought something like this would come from your Storm - walking encyclopedia.

You should dig up the recipe - I may actually try it out. 1/2 joking, 1/2 serious - NOT mocking 

I am allergic to a few common food group. Never know, it may make a good snack around the house  My gold fish will not mind sharing with me.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

That would be why our turtle loves duckweed so much


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yum.. Well I'll pass but if I get lost in Richmond and hungry ill keep it in mind. Lots in the ditches.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275029,-122.835434


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I was reading "high protein" and thinking human (gklaw) food.
> 
> I thought something like this would come from your Storm - walking encyclopedia.
> 
> ...


this is lifted from a thread on CAC, more here:

_Recipe: DUCKWEED SOUP

Wash duckweed thoroughly. Recipe feeds four.

-One cup of broccoli

-Chop a 2 cups of leeks.

-One cup of celery.

-One cup of broccoli

-Two tablespoons of chopped Oriental ginger

-One large vegetable bullion cube.

-Two tablespoons of soy sauce

-One tablespoon of sesame seed oil

-One cup of low fat sour cream

Saute in a cup of water and two tablespoons of olive oil the duckweed and vegetables. Cook at a simmer for 5 minutes. Let cool. Then puree in a blender. Add the pureed vegetables to the pan, stir in two cups of water, the bullion cube, sesame oil and soy. Raise heat. Then stir in the cup of sour cream. Adjust seasoning to taste. I sometimes add a tablespoon of fine chili sauce or satay sauce. Serve hot.

Taken from: edible wild plants index_


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> this is lifted from a thread on CAC, more here:
> 
> _Recipe: DUCKWEED SOUP
> 
> ...


Actually sounds not bad.... but I don't want any snails in mine!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

haha. These people made protien shakes with theirs. They were living self-sustainably. They had some sort of fish growing in the pond. The fish also ate the duckweed. They grew their other vegetables with aquaponics. Interesting life.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing..beware of snails and slugs!, yikes!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.143777,-122.755862


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm. Duckweed shake or pancake is more like what I am thinking of. If I have all the other ingredients, I think I will skip the duckweed at least for now.

Snails and slugs - yummm 

Thanks Storm. Got the blankets and stuff. Will call you Tues


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Mmmm. Duckweed shake or pancake is more like what I am thinking of. If I have all the other ingredients, I think I will skip the duckweed at least for now.
> 
> Snails and slugs - yummm
> 
> Thanks Storm. Got the blankets and stuff. Will call you Tues


Personaly, I think the snails would be the least of my multiple concers, but I'm a whimp

thanks Gordon. Look forward to it.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd like to get a good book on edible plant species in this area, might make hikes more fun lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> I'd like to get a good book on edible plant species in this area, might make hikes more fun lol


The 2 volume "Food Plants of British Columbia Indians" (Nancy Turner, published by the BC Provincial Museum, Handbook #36) is a good resource, if you can find it.


----------

